# Power Hammer



## Marty Feldman (Oct 31, 2012)

Has anyone built the Paul Breisch power hammer (designed about 50 years ago)?
If so, I'd be interested in your comments, especially re the accuracy of the plans.
        -Marty-


----------



## aarggh (May 10, 2013)

mmkay! That's a neat way to spam your goods!


----------



## Marty Feldman (May 10, 2013)

Not sure I understand what is going on with this thread.  My original post, last October, asked if anyone had any experience with these castings.  There was no response, which is OK, except for the spam-related posts above.  Is the spam reference to anything in my original post?  None was intended.


----------



## GailInNM (May 10, 2013)

Marty,
The spam references had nothing to do with  your original post.  The HMEM web site and many others were hit recently by spam robots and your thread was one of them.  A little confusing as aagugh had posted before the spam was removed.

Regards the Paul Breisch power hammer, I did not respond when you first posted as I have no direct experience with it.  I have seen several that have been built and they seemed to be working well but I never talked with anyone about construction.

Gail in NM


----------



## ChooChooMike (May 10, 2013)

> Has anyone built the Paul Breisch power hammer (designed about 50 years ago)? If so, I'd be interested in your comments, especially re the accuracy of the plans.


Seems Myers Model has the castings, but has had lots of problems getting castings made ? 

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798281&postcount=10

I too have seen pictures of that hammer. I have the casting set to build the Stuart steam hammer. On my long list of toys to build. 

Links:

Brunnel.com steam hammer (not sure if Stuart or Breisch ?)

Stuart steam hammer 





About $360 USD from Britain. Got my casting set off eBay, but don't remember price.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f23/ebay-find-stuart-steam-hammer-9356/

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f12/looking-breisch-plans-5754/

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...tuart-turner-no-5a-model-steam-engine-173995/

http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/archive/stuart-steam-hammer-restored__o_t__t_50403.html

Lots more pix/vids here:

Google link for Stuart steam hammer pictures/videos

Not finding much of anything else around the net on the Breisch model 

Mike


----------



## aarggh (May 14, 2013)

Are there free plans available for the steam hammer given the age? It would be a great project for bar stock instead of castings.

cheers, Ian


----------



## Marty Feldman (Sep 24, 2013)

I've given a lot of thought to building this hammer, and have decided  not to do it.  There's just too much to do on the waiting list.  I have  put the castings up on the For Sale section.
          -Marty-


----------

